
Ask HN: Sites that you visit daily? - holaboyperu
Obviously besides HN. I&#x27;m curious on the list of sites that you visit daily. For news or plain habit.
======
mindcrime
[http://news.ycombinator.com](http://news.ycombinator.com)

[http://lobste.rs](http://lobste.rs)

[http://barnacl.es](http://barnacl.es)

[http://slashdot.org](http://slashdot.org) (most days)

[http://dilbert.com](http://dilbert.com) (most of the time)

Reddit
([http://reddit.com/r/machinelearning](http://reddit.com/r/machinelearning),
[http://reddit.com/r/artificial](http://reddit.com/r/artificial),
[http://reddit.com/r/semanticweb](http://reddit.com/r/semanticweb), etc.)

[http://arxiv.org/corr](http://arxiv.org/corr)

[http://www.jmlr.org](http://www.jmlr.org) (maybe not _every_ day, but close)

[http://www.jair.org](http://www.jair.org) (maybe not _every_ day, but close)

[http://news.google.com](http://news.google.com)

[http://www.youtube.com](http://www.youtube.com) \- for music and for various
tech videos

[http://www.coursera.org](http://www.coursera.org) \- I'm working my way
through a couple of Coursera Specializations, so I'm on there pretty much
every day.

[http://www.phins.com/phins-urls.html](http://www.phins.com/phins-urls.html)
\- to catch up on the latest Miami Dolphins news

I think that covers most of them. I'll check
[http://theregister.co.uk](http://theregister.co.uk) quite often as well. Oh,
and the main social networks too... FB, Twitter, G+

~~~
Delmania
What's the best way to get an invite to Lobsters?

~~~
mindcrime
Hang around HN until the subject comes up, and then post a question asking
"What's the best way to get an invite to Lobsters?" :-)

Seriously, drop your email address here, or email me directly if you'd prefer,
and I can invite you.

~~~
nharada
I'd also be interested in this too if possible, email is {hn username}1@gmail

~~~
kawera
Just sent you an invite.

~~~
joefarish
I'd also like an invite please - {hn username}@gmail.com

~~~
miguelrochefort
Likewise {hn username}@gmail.com

------
bballer
[http://drudgereport.com](http://drudgereport.com)

[http://www.theregister.co.uk](http://www.theregister.co.uk)

[https://soundcloud.com](https://soundcloud.com)

[http://arstechnica.com](http://arstechnica.com)

[https://feedly.com](https://feedly.com)

[https://www.windyty.com](https://www.windyty.com)

[http://www.waveleak.com](http://www.waveleak.com)

[https://github.com](https://github.com)

[http://stabmag.com](http://stabmag.com)

[https://refugeeresettlementwatch.wordpress.com](https://refugeeresettlementwatch.wordpress.com)

------
laxatives
nytimes, hackernews, reddit, youtube.

Starting to really dislike reddit though. For a while it was great as long as
the subreddit wasn't one of the defaults, but even some of the relatively
esoteric ones are starting to get very noisy and have really low quality
content/discussion. The whole upvote system just encourages voicing arguments
that appeal to the lowest common denominator, and then rephrasing the exact
same opinion in the follow up comments. I guess hackernews isn't so different,
aside from needing to earn upvote/downvote privileges.

But the biggest complaint about reddit is the amount of blatant marketing,
especially in subs where people are reviewing products. I've seen threads
where every post with 30-50+ votes voicing a complaint got voted down to <-20
within a few hours. I saw this happen in /r/audiophile regarding Schiit and
I've had a bad taste about reddit since.

~~~
jly
I stopped going to the general reddit homepage and only go to a couple
subreddits. I have found the subreddit for my city is a great supplement to
local news sites - it often aggregates local-focused content plus discussion
very well.

------
im_dario
* [http://serializer.io/](http://serializer.io/)

* [https://github.com/](https://github.com/)

* [https://www.patreon.com/](https://www.patreon.com/) (through notifications)

* [https://www.meneame.net/](https://www.meneame.net/) (Spanish Reddit-like site)

* [https://www.producthunt.com/](https://www.producthunt.com/) (through newsletter)

* [http://betalist.com/](http://betalist.com/) (through newsletter)

* [http://piratetimes.net/](http://piratetimes.net/)

* Local news (through newsletter)

* Facebook (through nativifier app)

* Twitter (through desktop app)

* Pocket (through desktop app)

* My personal JIRA instance.

~~~
JoshTriplett
Out of curiosity, do you visit Patreon directly on a daily basis, or do you
just rely on the email updates? I rarely visit spontaneously; I just rely on
the email updates from people/projects I'm supporting.

~~~
im_dario
I rely on the email updates too. I edited the comment.

------
minionslave
YNAB: To sync my budget

Bank of America: To see if I got charged yet another fee

Reddit: mostly r/programming r/videos r/cscareerquestions

MSDN: To read .NET documentations

Youtube: To listen to background music while coding.

------
JoshTriplett
For entertainment:

Comic Rocket ([https://comic-rocket.com/](https://comic-rocket.com/)), which
means I _don 't_ need to manually check any of the comics and stories I'm
reading; if there's an update, Comic Rocket will show it.

YouTube's "subscriptions" page
([https://www.youtube.com/feed/subscriptions](https://www.youtube.com/feed/subscriptions))
directly, to bypass the worthless front page.

For information:

LWN ([https://lwn.net/](https://lwn.net/)): best news on Linux and Open Source
in the industry, and the next best thing to reading all of LKML.

Twitter. Becoming increasingly tempted to use the mobile version even on
desktop.

Various blog "planet" aggregators: Planet Debian
([http://planet.debian.org/](http://planet.debian.org/)), Planet Freedesktop
([https://planet.freedesktop.org/](https://planet.freedesktop.org/)), Planet
GNOME ([http://planet.gnome.org/](http://planet.gnome.org/)), Kernel Planet
([http://planet.kernel.org/](http://planet.kernel.org/)), and Planet Mozilla
([https://planet.mozilla.org/](https://planet.mozilla.org/)).

Almost everything else I don't bother visiting daily; I just get notifications
via email.

~~~
laxatives
Wow I didn't know about the feed/subscriptions page. You're right, this is
infinitely more useful than the default frontpage.

------
graham1776
[https://www.producthunt.com/](https://www.producthunt.com/)

[https://www.businessinsider.com/](https://www.businessinsider.com/)

[http://www.theonion.com](http://www.theonion.com)

[http://www.getpocket.com](http://www.getpocket.com)

[http://www.waitbutwhy.com](http://www.waitbutwhy.com)

[http://www.wired.com](http://www.wired.com)

[http://www.fatherly.com](http://www.fatherly.com)

[http://www.mbird.com](http://www.mbird.com)

Watches:

[http://www.theoandharris.com](http://www.theoandharris.com)

[http://www.hodinkee.com](http://www.hodinkee.com)

[http://www.watchsteez.com](http://www.watchsteez.com)

[http://www.watchrecon.com](http://www.watchrecon.com)

------
r3bl
* Hacker News

* Reddit (mostly Linux- and music-related subs)

* Twitter (my go-to social network)

* GitHub / (our company's) GitLab

* Spotify and/or SoundCloud

* Pocket (I'm madly in love with their service)

That's pretty much it.

~~~
utternerd
Wow, pocket is rad, love finding new things of use, thanks!

~~~
jinnovation
Instapaper is a good alternative too. I personally stopped using Pocket due to
its insistence on adding social-network features that I neither want nor care
about in a bookmarking/read-it-later service.

------
jjuhl
[https://isocpp.org/](https://isocpp.org/)

[http://arstechnica.co.uk/](http://arstechnica.co.uk/)

[https://phoronix.com/](https://phoronix.com/)

[http://xkcd.com/](http://xkcd.com/)

[https://stackoverflow.com/](https://stackoverflow.com/)

[http://osnews.com/](http://osnews.com/)

[https://kernel.org/](https://kernel.org/)

[http://slashdot.org/](http://slashdot.org/)

[https://lwn.net/](https://lwn.net/)

[http://www.erfworld.com/](http://www.erfworld.com/)

[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/vcblog](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/vcblog)

------
nimeshneema
Registered Apple developer here.

I visit the following sites to keep myself up-to-date on Apple ecosystem:

[http://www.macrumors.com](http://www.macrumors.com) (Covers news relevant to
developers, entrepreneurs and consumers alike. The only blog one needs to
follow to get updates on happenings in the Apple ecosystem)

[http://daringfireball.net](http://daringfireball.net) (John Gruber personal
blog. For the quality of its editorial and views on happenings in Apple and
Tech world. He is also the created of Markdown)

[http://www.loopinsight.com](http://www.loopinsight.com) (Jim Dalrymple's
views on happenings in Apple ecosystem, the widely renowned Apple insider)

P.S.: Not for a regular visit, but Macrumors also maintains a very insightful
buyer's guide at
[http://buyersguide.macrumors.com](http://buyersguide.macrumors.com)

------
tmaly
[https://news.ycombinator.com](https://news.ycombinator.com)

[http://reddit.com/r/sass](http://reddit.com/r/sass)

[http://reddit.com/r/golang](http://reddit.com/r/golang)

------
chillaxtian
[http://arstechnica.com/](http://arstechnica.com/)

[http://www.kungfugrippe.com/](http://www.kungfugrippe.com/)

[https://www.reddit.com/new/](https://www.reddit.com/new/)

[http://www.clickhole.com/](http://www.clickhole.com/)

[http://www.theonion.com/](http://www.theonion.com/)

[https://lobste.rs/](https://lobste.rs/)

[http://appleinsider.com/](http://appleinsider.com/)

[http://9to5mac.com/](http://9to5mac.com/)

[http://drudgereport.com/](http://drudgereport.com/)

------
taesu
[http://www.commitstrip.com/](http://www.commitstrip.com/)

------
jsnider3
[http://fivethirtyeight.com](http://fivethirtyeight.com)
[http://realclearenergy.org](http://realclearenergy.org) [http://smbc-
comics.com](http://smbc-comics.com)

------
jiten_bansal
[https://news.ycombinator.com](https://news.ycombinator.com)

[https://www.producthunt.com](https://www.producthunt.com)

[https://twitter.com](https://twitter.com)

[https://google.com](https://google.com)

[https://reddit.com](https://reddit.com)

[https://facebook.com](https://facebook.com)

[https://medium.com](https://medium.com)

[https://quora.com](https://quora.com)

[http://betapage.co](http://betapage.co)

------
e0m
[http://phys.org/](http://phys.org/)

[http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/astropix.html](http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/astropix.html)

[https://dribbble.com/](https://dribbble.com/) via
[http://usepanda.com/](http://usepanda.com/)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Today%27s_featured_a...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Today%27s_featured_article)

------
kevinskii
I've become very fond of the Blendle news site (www.blendle.com) since
discovering it on HN. It's still the beta version and might not be currently
taking new customers, but it's definitely worth a visit.

~~~
passivepinetree
It looks awesome. However, the site is quite vocal about telling me how many
people "are in line" to use the service: 25,763 for me.

------
yoodenvranx
Nobody hasn't mentioned [http://www.anandtech.com](http://www.anandtech.com)
yet?

------
noer
HN, Twitter, Newsblur (though mostly through the app at this point), Google
Analytics/Adwords, AWQL.me, Facebook, Stack Overflow (I rarely visit the root,
but find myself getting help here pretty frequently), Github, NY Times

------
illumin8
One of the best news aggregation sites for Docker is here:

[http://docker-software-inc.scoop.it/t/docker-by-docker](http://docker-
software-inc.scoop.it/t/docker-by-docker)

------
holaboyperu
I love it how I say "Besides HN", and everyone writes HackerNews -_-

------
mayakacz
Gmail: incl. news alerts

Feedly (fresh articles): Ars Risk Assessment, Bloomberg, The Atlantic
Business, various friends' and food blogs

Pocket (older articles)

If I have more time: HN, r/crypto, sometimes Medium

To waste time: Sporcle, Instagram, Foodgawker

------
shanecleveland
Dashboards: Google Analytics, Adsense, Server Status News: Flipboard (mobile),
Feed Reader, weather.gov Weekly: Bank and credit card sites to monitor usage
and pay bills Seasonal: Sports

------
pbhowmic
bloomberg.com npr.org stackoverflow.com medium.com

------
milkey_mouse
Twitter, Reddit (/r/askreddit, /r/programmerhumor, /r/80s_sandwich, etc.), HN,
GitHub

------
eatonphil
BBC, Reuters, Dir Spiegel (international) for general news.

BSDNow for the podcasts. YouTube for watching old conference talks.

------
brador
Morning news blast: [http://skimfeed.com](http://skimfeed.com)

------
marknach
Youtube/Twitch for vidya needs

Yahoo Sports / Esports for keeping up with my teams

reddit/insta/twittter for the rest

------
Raphmedia
HN, Jira, Gmail, Drudge Report, Reddit, Gizmodo, Youtube, GitHub's explore
section

------
DanBC
7clams, when they still had the korean propaganda music before they went
public.

------
lando2319
\- Google Inbox \- Feedly \- Hacker News \- Twitter \- Google News \- Trello

------
kyriakos
Feedly, reddit, hckrnews

------
pmontra
HN, FB, dragongoserver.net

Plus a zillion of other sites but not every single day.

------
gk1
I skim the NYTimes.com frontpage headlines twice daily to get a sense of
what's going on. It my way of maintaining a "news diet" without completely
losing touch with the world.

------
evo_9
9Gag.com. More addictive and time wasting than HN.

------
kennell
news.google.com for news

/r/programming and various language-specific subreddits such as /r/python

------
Symmetry
Newsblur

HN

Reddit (/r/askhistorians, various space subreddits)

Real World Technologies forums

Ars Technica

Piperka

------
flipandtwist
YNAB

GitHub

Google Drive

The Verge

Gizmodo

------
humbleMouse
Quora

Hackernews

Mr Money Mustache

Ars technia (once a week)

------
davidkellis
[http://www.zerohedge.com](http://www.zerohedge.com)

------
kylehotchkiss
uncrate.com / gearpatrol.com

------
blubb-fish
\- video-one.com

\- pinkdino.com

\- xvideos.com

\- xhamster.com

------
lewisgodowski
* Hacker News

* MacRumors

* 9to5Mac

* The Verge

* Electrek

* Reddit

------
realtarget
Hackernews

Github

Stack Overflow

Facebook & Instagram

------
brandonmenc
drudge

------
izietto
gmail

facebook

work related sites

------
erac1e
pomhub.com

